# Please read: Recalled dog food



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Dear Fellow Dog Lover,

Because you signed up on our website and asked to be notified, I'm sending you this special recall alert. If you no longer wish to receive these emails, please click the "unsubscribe" link at the bottom of this message.
The Food and Drug Administration is alerting pet owners and veterinary professionals about a recall of several brands of dog food due to excessive levels of vitamin D.

Testing founding that the affected dog foods contained 70 times the intended amount of the vitamin.

Very high levels of vitamin D can cause serious health issues in dogs, including kidney failure or death.

To learn which products are affected, please visit the following link:
Dangerous Levels of Vitamin D Discovered in Several Dog Food Brands

Please share the news of this alert with other pet owners.

Mike Sagman, Editor
The Dog Food Advisor

P.S. Not already on our dog food recall notification list? Sign up to get critical dog food recall alerts by email. There's no cost for this service. No spam. Cancel anytime.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Dangerous Levels of Vitamin D Discovered in Several Dog Food Brands
SaveShare
CAUTION — ONGOING SITUATION
Last Updated December 7, 2018
December 7, 2018 — The FDA is alerting pet owners and veterinary professionals about recalls of several dry dog foods after receiving complaints that dogs eating the food experienced vitamin D toxicity.
Testing found that samples of the affected foods contained as much as 70 times the intended amount of vitamin D.
Very high levels of vitamin D can cause serious health problems in dogs, such as kidney failure or death.
Veterinarians should be aware that vitamin D toxicity may present as hypercalcemia, similar to dogs that have consumed a rodent killer.
At this time, the only pet products that are affected by this recall are foods made for dogs.
About Vitamin D Toxicity
Excess vitamin D in the diet can cause vomiting, loss of appetite, increased thirst, increased urination, excessive drooling and weight loss.
Vitamin D at toxic levels can cause kidney failure and death.
Pet owners whose dogs have been eating the recalled brands and are showing these symptoms should contact their veterinarians.
What Caused the Recalls?
The FDA has become aware of reports of vitamin D toxicity in dogs that ate dry dog food produced by the same manufacturer and marketed under several different brand names.
The FDA is working with the manufacturer to provide a comprehensive list of affected brands.
Important Warning
This is a developing situation. Additional recalls may be announced.
The Dog Food Advisor will update this page as the FDA makes further information available.
What Brands Are Recalled?
This is a developing situation and this list may not be complete.
The list of recalled dry dog food products provided to the FDA include:
Ahold Delhaize (company has not issued press release)
Ahold Delhaize (company has not issued recall bulletin)
Nature’s Promise Chicken & Brown Rice Dog Food
Size: 14-lb bag
UPC: 068826718472
All lot codes
Nature’s Promise Chicken & Brown Rice Dog Food
Size: 28-lb bag
UPC: 068826718471 – 28 lb. bag
All lot codes
Nature’s Promise Chicken & Brown Rice Dog Food
Size: 4-lb bag
UPC: 068826718473
All lot codes
Nature’s Place Real Country Chicken and Brown Rice Dog Food
Size: 5-lb bag
UPC: 72543998959
All lot codes
Nature’s Place Real Country Chicken and Brown Rice Dog Food
Size: 15-lb bag
UPC: 72543998960
All lot codes
Kroger (12/5/18)
Abound Chicken and Brown Rice Recipe Dog Food
Size: 4-lb bag
UPC: 11110-83556
All lot codes
King Soopers (12/5/18)
Abound Chicken and Brown Rice Recipe Dog Food
Size: 4-lb bag
UPC 11110-83556
All lot codes
Abound Chicken and Brown Rice Recipe Dog Food
Size: 14-lb bag
UPC 11110-83573
All lot codes
Abound Chicken and Brown Rice Recipe Dog Food
Size: 24-lb bag
UPC 11110-89076
All lot codes
ELM Pet Foods, Inc. (11/29/18)
ELM Chicken and Chickpea Recipe
Size: 3-lb bag
UPC 0-70155-22507-8
D2 26 FEB 2019
TE1 30 APR 2019
TD1 5 SEP 2019
TD2 5 SEP 2019
ELM Chicken and Chickpea Recipe
Size: 28-lb bag
UPC 0-70155-22513-9
TB3 6 APR 2019
TA1 2 JULY 2019
TI1 2 JULY 2019
ELM K9 Naturals Chicken Recipe
Size: 40-lb bag
UPC 0-70155-22522-9
TB3 14 Sep 2019
TA2 22 Sep 2019
TB2 11 Oct 2019
ANF, Inc. (11/28/18)
ANF Lamb and Rice Dry Dog Food
Size: 3-kg bag
UPC 9097231622
Best by Nov 23 2019
ANF Lamb and Rice Dry Dog Food
Size: 7.5 kg bag
UPC 9097203300 – 7.5 kg bag
Best by Nov 20 2019
Sunshine Mills, Inc. (11/27/18)
Evolve Chicken & Rice Puppy Dry Dog Food
Size: 14-lb bag
UPC 0-73657-00862-0
Evolve Chicken & Rice Puppy Dry Dog Food
Size: 28-lb bag
UPC 0-73657-00863-7
Sportsman’s Pride Large Breed Puppy Dry Dog Food
Size: 40-lb bag
UPC 0-70155-10566-0
Sportsman’s Pride Large Breed Puppy Dry Dog Food
Size: 40-lb bag
UPC 0-70155-10564-0
Triumph Chicken & Rice Recipe Dry Dog Food
Size: 3.5 lb bag
UPC 0-73657-00873-6
Triumph Chicken & Rice Recipe Dry Dog Food
Size: 16-lb bag
UPC 0-73657-00874-3
Triumph Chicken & Rice Recipe Dry Dog Food
Size: 30-lb bag
UPC 0-73657-00875-0
Lidl (Orlando brand) (11/6/18)
Orlando Grain-Free Chicken & Chickpea Superfood Recipe Dog Food
Lidl product number 215662
TI1 3 Mar 2019
TB2 21 Mar 2019
TB3 21 Mar 2019
TA2 19 Apr 2019
TB1 15 May 2019
TB2 15 May 2019
Natural Life Pet Products (11/2/18 expanded 11/9/18)
Chicken & Potato Dry Dog Food
Size: 17.5-lb bag
UPC 0-12344-08175-1
Best by dates: December 4, 2019 thru August 10, 2020
Nutrisca (11/2/18)
Chicken and Chickpea Dry Dog Food
Size: 4-lb bag
UPC 8-84244-12495-7
Best by dates: February 25, 2020 thru September 13, 2020
Chicken and Chickpea Dry Dog Food
Size: 15-lb bag
UPC 8-84244-12795-8
Best by dates: February 25, 2020 thru September 13, 2020
Chicken and Chickpea Dry Dog Food
Size:
UPC 8-84244-12895-5 – 28 lb. bag
Best by dates: February 25, 2020 thru September 13, 2020
What to Do?
Pet owners should stop feeding the recalled products.
The FDA is asking veterinarians who suspect vitamin D toxicity in their patients to report them through the Safety Reporting Portal or by calling their local FDA Consumer Complaint Coordinators.
Pet owners can also report suspected cases to the FDA.
U.S. citizens can report complaints about FDA-regulated pet food products by calling the consumer complaint coordinator in your area.
Or go to http://www.fda.gov/petfoodcomplaints.
Canadians can report any health or safety incidents related to the use of this product by filling out the Consumer Product Incident Report Form.
Get Dog Food Recall Alerts by Email
Get free dog food recall alerts sent to you by email. Subscribe to The Dog Food Advisor’s emergency recall notification system.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the info Kerry. I don't recognize these brands (but I am out in the sticks and we have limited brands).
I will watch the website for other /more brands.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

:ThankYou:
Kerry,
It was very nice of you to post this --thank you.
I am already on the dogfoodadvisor.com mailing list myself for these recall alerts, but many others reading your post may not be aware of this great notification service. It's a great thing that your putting it out there so people can learn about it :thumbsup:.


----------

